# Bike idea



## steven566 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have been thinking about making an EV out of a Harley, though I'm not sold on that. I wanted something that has a gearbox, and that leaves some Harleys and some BMW's, as far as I know, for modern bikes.

I want to use this to drive to work. The commute is 25 miles total. What would I need to the range of the bike to be so I don't get stuck? I was thinking 40 miles.

I wanted to ues the gearbox to help keep the feel of the motorcycle. I also figured I would be able to use a smaller motor. I think stock Harleys come with something like 90 ft-lb and 90 hp @ 3000 rpm. They weigh approximately 650 lbs. I would assume that an EV will weigh more.

From what I have been reading, AC motors should have no problems going above 3000 rpm. I don't know much about DC motors, yet. I have yet to find a torque curve for a Harley, though I haven't looked very hard and I'm sure it's out there. I would assume the torque is much less at, say, 500, rpm.

I am wondering what the best type and size of motor would be assuming that the gearbox will not matchup to the torque curve of the AC/DC motor. Can it be much less HP due to the high initial torque? I don't plan on riding faster than 65, but I would like to be able to get on the highway for a few miles, and I don't like riding slow on the highway. I have about 4 miles, each way, of highway riding to get to work. I would think this would be possible with the gearbox and a smaller motor.

The commute is like this:
4 miles in residential (45 mph)
4 miles on the highway (65 mph)
4 miles in residential (45 mph)

Traffic is not bad, the only time that I have to stop is at a stoplight, and there are about 10 of them. I don't stop at all of them all the time, but I think I need to assume that I will.

I obviously don't need reverse.

I don't need this to be a rocket, but I don't want it to be a dog, either. Something less than stock power, but not so slow that I'm going to get run over. Is this reasonable? If I can get the stock power for 40 miles, that would be great, though I doubt it's possible.

One of the other reasons I thought the Harley would be appealing is that you could get saddle bags and fill them with batteries and it would not look strange. This should help out quite a bit with the range.

I have no ideas on the controller. I don't know enough to make any choices. 

I also don't have a budget. If I get serious, I would probably spend about $10,000 for everything, including the donor bike. 

I would like to use lithium batteries.

What are the big questions that I have to answer before I get started on this? AC vs. DC?

Thanks for your help,

Steve


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

steven566 said:


> I have been thinking about making an EV out of a Harley, though I'm not sold on that. I wanted something that has a gearbox, and that leaves some Harleys and some BMW's, as far as I know, for modern bikes.
> 
> I want to use this to drive to work. The commute is 25 miles total. What would I need to the range of the bike to be so I don't get stuck? I was thinking 40 miles.
> 
> ...


Well Thats my 2 cents worth. 
LR


----------



## steven566 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you for your 2 cents Rhody. Did you say you are an ME?

How far into your project are you? I would love to be able to get something done by years end, but I have to sell a toy before I can start spending any significant funds on this. That's ok, though, designing it is half the fun!

Steve


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

steven566 said:


> Thank you for your 2 cents Rhody. Did you say you are an ME?
> 
> How far into your project are you? I would love to be able to get something done by years end, but I have to sell a toy before I can start spending any significant funds on this. That's ok, though, designing it is half the fun!
> 
> Steve



Yes, I am an ME. I'm the head of the Engineering department for a company. I also have an extensive fabrication background. 

My project is in its beginning stages. (acquiring parts) I have the bike, I have ordered Batts (still waiting.........) I will be ordering the rest of the components in the next few weeks. If the company that I ordered my batts from comes through, I will order the rest of the components from them. But at this point i'm not real happy with the business transactions on there part. (poor communication, charged my credit card, received the credit card bill, and I don't have any product?????, wont return my emails, and when I call them, they say the product is in stock????) Not a great way to run a business in my book. I tend to be more laid back than most, but I don't like long transaction times ie: 40+ days. 

I have some side work I am finishing up this week, that will contribute to the purchase of the bulk of the components. I hope to be test driving me EV by the end of August. 

LR


----------

